# Cleaning black edition matt black rotory alloys?



## TTnutta (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi guys any suggestion as to what is best product to clean matt black alloys with? or is there no difference?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Honestly ? A wet rag with the final water from washing the car - superb - 60 seconds a wheel max . . .


----------



## PaulBaz (Aug 22, 2013)

Assume that you clean them regularly, so that the brake dust does not harden on the wheels, say once a week.

Then, I use Autoglym shampoo and conditioner - the same stuff that I use on the paintwork. Just keep a separate bucket and sponges etc for the wheels


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fairy liquid and water in a spray bottle. Along with a soft brush


----------



## stuarTTdi (Mar 18, 2013)

TTnutta said:


> Hi guys any suggestion as to what is best product to clean matt black alloys with? or is there no difference?
> Thanks in advance!


valet pro Bilberry wheel cleaner if your doing a maintanace clean ie lightly soiled - but if the wheels are really bad try either Iron x or bilt hamber Auto wheel both work really well and gentle on the wheels!! plus the diamond cut edges will sparkle!!


----------



## TTnutta (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for replies guys!!


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Fairy liquid and water in a spray bottle. Along with a soft brush


Fairly liquid :?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fairy liquid works a treat believe it or not. Not harmful either. Use bilberry when the wheels get really bad but make sure you get rinse it all off or it will stain the wheels


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Fairy liquid works a treat believe it or not. Not harmful either. Use bilberry when the wheels get really bad but make sure you get rinse it all off or it will stain the wheels


Oh I can imagine using it on your wheels is fine, wouldn't dare touch paintwork with it though


----------

